# Prop/jack plate question



## matt_baker_designs (Nov 27, 2012)

Short answer, yes. Some three blades will as well. It’s best to find someone with a similar set up as yours and see what kind of numbers/performance they are getting and which prop they are using.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Have some cup added to it and get a compression plate.


----------

